# Schecter Damien Platinum 9



## Zado (Sep 10, 2014)

Damien Platinum : Damien Platinum-9

If someone of you feels like trying a 9 string for a decent price,now you have a chance


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2014)

The thing I love is that it's a South Korean guitar that's cheaper than the Ibanez RG9. 

But goddammit, give us better inlays. 

EDIT: I THINK they heard our complaints.  They gave it a 30'' scale instead of a 28'' scale.


----------



## Zado (Sep 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But goddammit, give us better inlays.
> .


----------



## rikomaru (Sep 10, 2014)

awwwww no they didn't


----------



## House74 (Sep 10, 2014)

....!!!! You beat me to it!!! Lol i just saw this, and i currently own the 8 st version of this and my interest in 9's just got a whoooole lot bigger ('n other things lol)!!!


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Sep 10, 2014)

The thing I don't like about any of these nine strings is that they aren't multi scale.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Sep 10, 2014)

Now every review on youtube will show kids chugging on the bottom 3 strings and bending on the top 3 strings. :lol 

Seriously, I hope that there are some out there who will be able to use all 9 strings in an efficient and innovative way.


----------



## trem licking (Sep 10, 2014)

Good work schec! Good price for good specs, even the string gauges are practical. Nice that there are more options coming from mainstream companies


----------



## 7stg (Sep 10, 2014)

30 inch scale is awesome!!! The only thing better would be multi-scale around 29.5 - 32.5. I like how Schecter specs their scale lengths, with each extra string getting a bit longer, it's better thought out than any other major brand. 

If it has to be EMG, I would prefer 909x. I would go with ash or alder over mahogany. 

I have played some nice Schecters. I recently played a blackjack c-8 and was impressed. The quality was there, it had a comfortable neck, and the 28 inch scale is better than all but a select few other options.


----------



## DeKay (Sep 11, 2014)

Holy shit now give us a clean version of that with no inlays and I am goddamn sold!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 11, 2014)

I played an RG9 last week & it was 1 of the worst feeling guitars I have ever laid my hands on


----------



## trem licking (Sep 11, 2014)

^have you tried any of the schecter/agile 9 strings to compare it with?


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 11, 2014)

That thing looks so freaking gaudy.



UltraParanoia said:


> I played an RG9 last week & it was 1 of the worst feeling guitars I have ever laid my hands on


Interesting. The RG9 I tested for a while was surprisingly very solid quality. Awesome fretwork, too. The RG90 was significantly better, but still... I was positively surprised.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, at least Schecter is being smart with their scale lengths..


----------



## JoeuJGM (Sep 12, 2014)

30" scale AND proper string gauges? Looks like Schecter did their research on this one. Isn't the Hellraiser 9 still 28" though? Why the change in the platinum?


----------



## crg123 (Sep 12, 2014)

Damn I wish they just could leave the inlays off, even dots are better than that... It's nice that they'll have proper tension on the lows finally. Although I do have to question how shrill the high E will be (I guess that goes for any 30" Scale guitar though.) Pretty awesome that it uses a hipshot 9 string bridge at that price point too.

Edit: Um why are the knobs and tuners chrome and the bridge black.... yuck


----------



## trem licking (Sep 12, 2014)

The high e is not shrill at all actually. 30" straight scale works wonderfully for 9 strings


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 12, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Edit: Um why are the knobs and tuners chrome and the bridge black.... yuck



It's a real Hipshot, not a Schecter bridge. Hipshot probably doesn't do satin chrome.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 12, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Although I do have to question how shrill the high E will be (I guess that goes for any 30" Scale guitar though.)



I have an ibanez m80m at a 29.4" scale and an agile 1030 at 30". The high e4 is fine on both, not shrill at all. The c#1 at 30 inches is like f#1 at 27 inches, it passes. Sure longer would be better, but it's really not possible without going multi-scale to something like 29.4-32.4.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 12, 2014)

I've been told the Hellraiser 9 will become 30" for 2015. The scale was my only problem when I played it.


----------



## jwade (Sep 12, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> I played an RG9 last week & it was 1 of the worst feeling guitars I have ever laid my hands on





simonXsludge said:


> That thing looks so freaking gaudy.
> 
> 
> Interesting. The RG9 I tested for a while was surprisingly very solid quality. Awesome fretwork, too. The RG90 was significantly better, but still... I was positively surprised.



Yeah that's surprising to me too. I played one last week, and aside from it having absolutely terrible gauges for the C# and F#, I'd say it was an incredibly comfortable neck with really great fretwork.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Sep 13, 2014)

I may buy one of these just for shits and giggles. Even if only to disk around with a 30 inch scale. Schecter seems to be the poor man's go-to erg company. If it's built anything like my POS Omen8, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 13, 2014)

jwade said:


> Yeah that's surprising to me too. I played one last week, and aside from it having absolutely terrible gauges for the C# and F#, I'd say it was an incredibly comfortable neck with really great fretwork.



Given the hit-or-miss quality of the TAM10


----------



## NightBeard (Sep 13, 2014)

New around here, heres my 2 cents on the Schecter

I own a Schecter Platinum 8 and its an absolute garbage guitar IMO. It was my first 8 string and it was the cheapest (floor model) at the time. I was still on the fence about 8's and eventually ended up loving the potential of the 8's. So I saved my pennies and just bought ESP EII HRF NT-8B and it's truly a night and day difference in quality, sound&#8230; well everything really.
But To those on the fence about any of the Schecters Extended range, I would say save for a bit longer and get a Ibanez. Its only a couple hundred bucks more and there is a HUGE difference in quality compared to the Schecter. I was going to get the Ibby but decided to splurge on the ESP (will be eating romen noodles for awhile) 
Oh and if you do get a Schecter, remember to get strings with a 33 inch taper, which I had to order directly from Ernie Ball.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 13, 2014)

NightBeard said:


> New around here, heres my 2 cents on the Schecter
> 
> I own a Schecter Platinum 8 and its an absolute garbage guitar IMO. It was my first 8 string and it was the cheapest (floor model) at the time. I was still on the fence about 8's and eventually ended up loving the potential of the 8's. So I saved my pennies and just bought ESP EII HRF NT-8B and it's truly a night and day difference in quality, sound&#8230; well everything really.
> But To those on the fence about any of the Schecters Extended range, I would say save for a bit longer and get a Ibanez. Its only a couple hundred bucks more and there is a HUGE difference in quality compared to the Schecter. I was going to get the Ibby but decided to splurge on the ESP (will be eating romen noodles for awhile)
> Oh and if you do get a Schecter, remember to get strings with a 33 inch taper, which I had to order directly from Ernie Ball.



If you did not get a 2014 you got a 26.5 inch scale which will be mud for sound. Also, I think neck profiles changed in 2013, they used to be a fat c shape now they are more a D and are offered in thin and ultra-thin depending on the model. The ESP EII HRF NT-8B costs an extra $1,150 esp vs Schecter so it better be a higher caliber guitar.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 14, 2014)

Employee, "Hey Mr. Schecter, I think we'd sell oodles of these 9 strings if we fanned them 27-30 inches. We'd have to program the CNC to do it, but we have to reprogram it with any new straight scale length anyway. We'd be the only production company doing multi scales. Heck, we could even offer a 29-32" fan."

Mr. Schecter: "Fans are evil sorcery!!!! AAAAAAHHHH" _Runs out of room flailing arms._


----------



## 7stg (Sep 14, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> we could even offer a 29-32" fan.



I will take at least one, pulling out money.


----------



## facepalm66 (Sep 14, 2014)

Am I the only one that just doesn't get the buzz for 9's?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 14, 2014)

facepalm66 said:


> Am I the only one that just doesn't get the buzz for 9's?



This isn't the section for you then.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 14, 2014)

facepalm66 said:


> Am I the only one that just doesn't get the buzz for 9's?



Nope, a lot of us are right there with you. The people that get the buzz just need to raise the action on that 9th string and they'll be buzz-free too!


----------



## 7stg (Sep 14, 2014)

^


----------



## NightBeard (Sep 15, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Nope, a lot of us are right there with you. The people that get the buzz just need to raise the action on that 9th string and they'll be buzz-free too!



I am glad to hear you guys are able to find a acceptable action height. I had no such luck with my schecter platinum 8, and it went into the hands of many who know how to adjust guitars. No one found a way to get the 7 & 8th string action below 3.2mm- 3.5mm without crazy buzz. When playing in the higher registers, the action is even more ridiculous. 

The other terrible design flaw was the clearance of the horn. It makes it damn near impossible to play the 20-24 fret fluidly without making a lot of adjustment. I don't have this problem with similar guitars.

It does make me wonder if Schecter uses hand specs from Asian country's? Ive spent a lot of time overseas and EVERYTHING is smaller there, including the people (as an average). 

I am curious about how 9 strings feel compared to 8 and if anyone has actually made full musical use it yet?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 16, 2014)

Really, I thought the Damien Platinum I tried had ridiculous fret access all the way up. You must have either had a lemon, or had a poorly adjusted guitar. My Omens are $400 guitars and I think I'm running around 2mm on the low side and 1.5-ish on the high side. I do want a 9! Still waiting on that sponsorship I'm not gigging enough or making any videos for...


----------



## Preacher (Sep 16, 2014)

Does anyone yet know the cost of one of these? even RRP?

Also, I would wager that the 1st company to manufacture any type of ERG with a fanned fret will make pretty decent bank off of it. Aside from custom builds, I'm pretty sure its only Agile and that one Dean Rusty Cooley sig (that was limited ed for some bizarre reason) that do them for an affordable price.


----------



## House74 (Sep 16, 2014)

Preacher said:


> Does anyone yet know the cost of one of these? even RRP?
> 
> Also, I would wager that the 1st company to manufacture any type of ERG with a fanned fret will make pretty decent bank off of it. Aside from custom builds, I'm pretty sure its only Agile and that one Dean Rusty Cooley sig (that was limited ed for some bizarre reason) that do them for an affordable price.


 
Factory retail says $749, so figure about $650 street value


----------



## House74 (Sep 16, 2014)

GunpointMetal said:


> Really, I thought the Damien Platinum I tried had ridiculous fret access all the way up. You must have either had a lemon, or had a poorly adjusted guitar. My Omens are $400 guitars and I think I'm running around 2mm on the low side and 1.5-ish on the high side. I do want a 9! Still waiting on that sponsorship I'm not gigging enough or making any videos for...


 

If you have large hands, no. THAT is the ONLY thing I dislike about mine. But i'm also not a shredder, so its an insignificant problem for me.


----------



## Schectersilence (Sep 16, 2014)

This looks promising, but I doubt I'll see it in the UK for like another year, if at all.. Also it kind of seems like 30 is too long for the high notes and too short for the lows at this point. They really need to go multi scale, even if it's only at the neck end and slight.


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 16, 2014)

My go-to 8 was a Schecter Damien Elite, and I loved it. I'll still stand by saying it's one of the most comfortable necks for my hands to date.

I'd totally grab one of these if I was in the market for a new axe and it didn't have shittier aesthetics.


----------



## Preacher (Sep 18, 2014)

House74 said:


> Factory retail says $749, so figure about $650 street value


 
Hmmm, nice. I would say so what, £300-£350 uk price, but knowing this country and the pricing in general I will assumed about £600-£700, or $1200-$1400


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 18, 2014)

House74 said:


> Factory retail says $749, so figure about $650 street value



Schecter uses street price on their site now, so it's $749.


----------



## DeKay (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry for the bump but any news on this one?


----------



## Chi (Jan 27, 2015)

THOSE INLAYS. Make it without inlays and I'll snatch it.


----------



## BigHandy (Jan 27, 2015)

Thinking over this guitar... Yep, the inlays, I know... But it has the "Ultra Thin-C" neck, any experience on how it plays compared to the ultra fast Ibanez Wizard necks?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 27, 2015)

I prefer the SLS neck carve to the Ibanez carve by far on my 8s.


----------



## asopala (Jan 27, 2015)

BigHandy said:


> Thinking over this guitar... Yep, the inlays, I know... But it has the "Ultra Thin-C" neck, any experience on how it plays compared to the ultra fast Ibanez Wizard necks?



They're about the same millimeter range as Ibanez, but a bit more consistent.
(Wizard being 19-21 mm at 12th fret, and the Schecter 19-20 mm at 12th fret)

That said, I don't see that anywhere on the site. I see the 20-22mm neck they have on there.


----------



## asopala (Jan 27, 2015)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I prefer the SLS neck carve to the Ibanez carve by far on my 8s.



I'm with you on that 100%.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm resurrecting a very old thread here but I got my Schecter Damien Platinum 9 today! It's a super solid guitar, glad to finally have a 30 inch scale 9 string. The overall construction is really good. The neck is fast and pretty thin/flat. The satin finish feels very smooth. Fretwork seems very solid, pickups sound great, the wood is good, what's not to love basically? The only thing I don't like are the bat inlays so I ordered some neck illusions (basically the fake ebony stickers with custom measurements). Should be interesting to try that out.

The gauges I'm running right now are Elixir 9s, 52, 68 and 95 bass string. Sounds great and feels great! Overall my impressions of this guitar are very good. The scale length is nicer than my Ibanez Rgir9fme for sure. Can't wait to record some music and make a little demo/review video.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 28, 2022)

Guitarjon said:


> I'm resurrecting a very old thread here but I got my Schecter Damien Platinum 9 today! It's a super solid guitar, glad to finally have a 30 inch scale 9 string. The overall construction is really good. The neck is fast and pretty thin/flat. The satin finish feels very smooth. Fretwork seems very solid, pickups sound great, the wood is good, what's not to love basically? The only thing I don't like are the bat inlays so I ordered some neck illusions (basically the fake ebony stickers with custom measurements). Should be interesting to try that out.
> 
> The gauges I'm running right now are Elixir 9s, 52, 68 and 95 bass string. Sounds great and feels great! Overall my impressions of this guitar are very good. The scale length is nicer than my Ibanez Rgir9fme for sure. Can't wait to record some music and make a little demo/review video.


What do you think of the stretch for low end? Is it something you would have preferred a multiscale on? If i remember correctly you also have the M80M which is pretty close in scale, hows it compare?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jan 28, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> What do you think of the stretch for low end? Is it something you would have preferred a multiscale on? If i remember correctly you also have the M80M which is pretty close in scale, hows it compare?



I've never played a multiscale but I'm not really drawn to that. The M80M feels pretty comfortable to me but obviously this one is slightly longer and wider so I need to get used to it a little bit. Feels great though so far!


----------



## asopala (Jan 28, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> What do you think of the stretch for low end? Is it something you would have preferred a multiscale on? If i remember correctly you also have the M80M which is pretty close in scale, hows it compare?



I have one of these, and I can say the stretch isn't too bad on the low end, but having such a large guitar makes me feel like I have tiny hands playing that thing. Also, bending more than a whole step on the high strings is a no-go at that scale. I tried both .008 and .007, same deal. Really where I'd like a multi scale is for that, so I can better play lead stuff on it. I remember playing the Lucas Mann 9 string, and that solves that issue, but it's double the price of the Schecter (and Legator has a bit of a history), hence why I went with the Schecter. Killer for rhythm, FWIW.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jan 29, 2022)

My neck illusions got shipped today. Can't wait to try them. It could potentially make the guitar look so much more classy! I'll keep you all posted...


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 29, 2022)

Guitarjon said:


> My neck illusions got shipped today. Can't wait to try them. It could potentially make the guitar look so much more classy! I'll keep you all posted...


Those are a full decal to cover everything except the frets?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jan 30, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Those are a full decal to cover everything except the frets?



Yes and you can even reapply them multiple times


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 30, 2022)

Guitarjon said:


> Yes and you can even reapply them multiple times


Can you link them for me? Interested in some.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jan 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Can you link them for me? Interested in some.



Just Google Neck illusions


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 30, 2022)

Ope I didn't realize that was a brand name, appreciate it!

You were able to find some wide enough ones for 9 string neck or are you cutting from big sheets? 



Guitarjon said:


> Just Google Neck illusions


----------



## Guitarjon (Jan 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Ope I didn't realize that was a brand name, appreciate it!
> 
> You were able to find some wide enough ones for 9 string neck or are you cutting from big sheets?



You can enter all the sizes of your neck when you order.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 30, 2022)

Already waiting your vid/review on the subject @Guitarjon


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 30, 2022)

Guitarjon said:


> My neck illusions got shipped today. Can't wait to try them. It could potentially make the guitar look so much more classy! I'll keep you all posted...



Never heard of Neck Illusions before. 

I now how many, many ideas. Plus, cheaper than actual inlays and easier to correct if the look is not right. Thanks for sharing and I cannot wait to see the review with them on your guitar.


----------



## AMOS (Jan 30, 2022)

I thought about picking one of these up but like everyone else The Addams Family inlays scared me away


----------



## Guitarjon (Jan 30, 2022)

Zhysick said:


> Already waiting your vid/review on the subject @Guitarjon



Going to make a normal review/demo first and then another separate one on the neck illusions since it will likely take a couple of weeks until they get here.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 31, 2022)

Guitarjon said:


> Just Google Neck illusions


Totally geeky, but imagine the "stripey" one, but in black & white so that it matches a piano keyboard


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 31, 2022)

ElRay said:


> Totally geeky, but imagine the "stripey" one, but in black & white so that it matches a piano keyboard



Not quite what I think you're talking about, but...

https://neckillusions.com/collectio.../products/thomas-nordegg-keyboard-fretboard-1


----------



## ElRay (Jan 31, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Not quite what I think you're talking about, but...


That's actually better than I was thinking of. Especially the rosewood option.


----------

